# cataracts in chi's



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with cataracts in their chi's eyes. Helo was just diagnosed with mild bilateral cataracts and has the eye's of a 8-9 year old dog. He's only four. My options are surgery which of course comes with good and bad, or he will eventually go completely blind. Peeks eye's are the same and I worry about him too. I'd prefer to avoid surgery if at all possible and have spoke with many people with blind dogs and they do very well. I'm just curious if anyone has done the operation, or if they haven't, how their dog is doing at this time. Any info would be appreciated. Thank youl


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

All I can say is that I wish you all the best for the decision that you make.
I know it will be a difficult one to say the least. My last chi had cataracts too
but he had them due to advanced diabetes. There was no hope for his eye sight and soon after the diagnosis he lost his sight completely. Vets say the due to a dogs keen sense of smell, hearing the their great memories they often live perfectly normal lives even without their eye sight. I know that is little consolation if things come to the worst for your chi, but it's the only 
positive thing I have heard from vets. Surgery of any kind is risky for any animal much less for a chi so all I wish you and all your baby all the best...and I hope for a good out come for both of you. Keep us up to date please and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. When the vet told me, I was just happy to know it wasn't life threatning and I am prepared to make his life as comfortable as possible. Did you manage well with your little chi after he lost his sight. I doubt I will go with surgery as I'm hearing there can be complications after and that the outcome could be worse than what we started with. Right now he's still catching flies and doing well during the day. His night vision is pretty bad though. I guess I should be more upset about it than I am, but after losing my last dog to a genetic disease, hearing that Helo will go blind doesn't upset me. I'm more worried about him going under anasthetic for his up coming dental. At least I can make his life as happy as possible with sight, or no sight. xoxo


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am sad to say that my baby only lived a short time after the loss of his 
eye sight but that was due to diabetes and cushings disease. 
Best advice right now is to keep things as normal as possible in the
house and don't move any of your chi's beds or the potty areas.
Try to teach him as many commands as possible so he connects 
words,phrases and sounds to activities in the household and outside. ex:
potty phrases, meal time,go for rides, stairs baby, or whatever you 
think is necessary. Night lights can be helpful too. Often times 
the cataracts cause a film/haze over the eye that distort their vision
but they can still see shadows and light for a very long time. Hence the night
vision is poor but during the daylight hours Helo does better. For my baby 
I had night lights all around the house (even by his bed)and even a set of white rope lights where his food, 
water and potty area was so he could always find his way to what he 
needed...especially during the eye sight transition (when he hadn't quite adjusted yet).


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. I can tell you loved him very much and gave him the best life anyone could have offered. Your advise means alot to me. I am going to stock up on night lights. I've been keeping things around the house in place and not moving anything around. I'll be using a bell to get him familiar with dinner, pee time, ect..
I still have time to prepare, but I want to be ready. I haven't had him tested for diabetes as the vet said he was heathy in every other way, but it will be something I'll be looking into. Thank you so much for all your help. xoxo


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

My late Honey developed them at around 8 but died at only 9, nothing to do with catatracts so don't worry...Obviously Hun passed before they affected her.

Sorry no experience in a younger dog. How old is your little one?

x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My chis had them when they were older.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> My chis had them when they were older.


Did they have surgery? My old terrier girl had them and lived to be 17, could still see thankfully...very deaf though ;(

x


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Helo is only 4. It's strange how if they lose one (sight or hearing) they make it up with the other so well.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

:[ I dont have any advice to offer but I really hope Helo gets better.
Keep us updated on what happens and love to both of you x x x


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you Clairee. Helo's really doing quite well and I caught him chasing flies yesterday so I know his day vision is pretty good still. He's not suffering at all and I'll make sure he never does.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Helo's cataracts. My mother in law's late chi had cataracts in her later years, she got around okay with her very limited sight for the last few years of her life and died of other causes.

My chi, Faith, is four years old and she has juvenile cataracts. Our holistic vet does not advise doing surgery and she is hopeful that they do not progress much in the coming years. Our vet also strongly believes that Faith's cataracts are hereditary.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I do hope Faith's sight does not get worse. Helo's are also hereditary and I believe they have the same thing. Since my vet wasn't sure how much sight he would lose in the next few years, I wasn't too keen on jumping into surgery. Let's just hope they keep their vision for as long as possible. xoxo


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How could you tell they had cataracts? I know the filmy look they get as they age.... was it that evident? How did they diagnose?

Brody's eyes look perfectly clear and normal but sometimes I think he can't see very well. LIke if I throw his ball and he runs to the area it was in but can't find it! I don't know if he's just being a goof or if he can't SEE.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> How could you tell they had cataracts? I know the filmy look they get as they age.... was it that evident? How did they diagnose?
> 
> Brody's eyes look perfectly clear and normal but sometimes I think he can't see very well. LIke if I throw his ball and he runs to the area it was in but can't find it! I don't know if he's just being a goof or if he can't SEE.


My holistic vet used an ophthalmoscope to look into Faith's eyes and she could see it with that. I can't see it just by looking into her eyes though so I had no idea until the vet checked her and told me about it. All the other non-holistic vets I've ever been to have never checked either of my dogs with an ophthalmoscope so I would not have known if I didn't switch vets recently.  My vet told me that as it is right now, Faith just has a small area in which she cannot see, it's like a small spot obstructing her vision in both eyes. At least that's how she described it to me.

As for Brody not being able to find the ball sometimes, both of my dogs are like that too even though Dakota's eyes are in perfect condition and he has excellent vision.  I wouldn't be too worried.


----------

